# clip I pod nano



## loulocean (27 Mars 2008)

bonjour , j'ai un nano  (l'ancien , avec euh , celui-là  : 










et coment faire pour mettre des clips dessus ?


----------



## iShin (27 Mars 2008)

Salut,
Malheureusement tu ne peux pas.
Ce modèle n'est pas compatible avec la vidéo.
(j'ai le même en argent)


----------



## loulocean (27 Mars 2008)

(moi aussi lol )

ok merci de la réponse aussi vite , mais poruquoi il y a une session " clip vidéo " ?


----------



## iShin (27 Mars 2008)

loulocean a dit:


> (moi aussi lol )
> 
> ok merci de la réponse aussi vite , mais poruquoi il y a une session " clip vidéo " ?



Qu'est ce que tu appelles session clip vidéo ?


----------

